

Google launches new Chromebook and Chromebox - ramanujam
http://gigaom.com/2012/05/29/google-newchromebook-chromebox/

======
packetslave
Google blog post is here: [http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2012/05/next-step-
in-chrome-o...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2012/05/next-step-in-chrome-os-
journey.html)

